# mv northumberland



## jerryray (Nov 6, 2009)

anyone out there who sailed on n`umberland,july-57 dec57 tilbury,paid off L`pool. Capt. Alderman. Deck cargo of wool bales caught fire in the Red Sea, was watching a movie on deck when fire was discovered!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Jerry.
I'm sure if there's anyone aboard that can help they'll be along shortly.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

jerryray said:


> anyone out there who sailed on n`umberland,july-57 dec57 tilbury,paid off L`pool. Capt. Alderman. Deck cargo of wool bales caught fire in the Red Sea, was watching a movie on deck when fire was discovered!


My first trip to sea in 1965 on M.V. Huntingdon (F.S.N.Co.Ltd.) had a Capt. Alderman. (Davyt will remember). I sailed with him on more than one occasion, (Capt. Alderman, that is) and if there was a more eccentric skipper afloat, I never met him.
barrinoz


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this great site
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

